# I wonder if Red Dragon will be worth seeing?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It looks like it might, but I thought Hannibal was just awful and I don't like being burned twice. In fact none of the so called "scary" movies have been very scary lately. What do you guys think?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

much like I'm willing to watch marlon brando in pretty much anything, i'd go see anthony hopkins if he was starring in a remake of "plan 9 from outer space" directed by Ed Wood III !!!!!!

agreed that "hannibal" was so much rubbish, I think the source material they draw from here is superior to begin with(this is actually an INTERESTING tom harris novel)...

i say go for it-but leave the kiddies at home...lol


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Red Dragon looks like it will be an awesome movie. I hope it lives up to the hype it seems to be receiving.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope Red Dragon is good. I'll be seeing it sooner or later. I'm a big fan of the Lector series, but yes Hannibal did not live up to the hype.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I've heard that if you liked Manhunter you will also like this one.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

If it even approaches the quality of "Silence of the Lambs" it will be a must see. Early reviews seem to indicate that it will.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the main difference between this and manhunter is that manhunter focused on the angst of the will graham character and the red dragon (and lector-portrayed by brian cox-for that matter)are practically incidental to the story-in red dragon, dollahyte(sic)is the focus and lector(hopkins) plays a more primary role, even tho(like silence)it's basically an extended cameo...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Saw this one today and it was well worth the price of admission. Hopkins was really in his element in this one as I expected he would be and so were Edward Norton and Ralph Fiennes, although I did have somewhat of a difficult time not being reminded of Norton's character in Fight Club for good portions of the movie for some reason. Maybe it was the similar clothes he wears and similar exhaustion experienced. Hard to really forget that role as it seemed to be one of those career defining moments for him even if wasn't perhaps his best work ever. 

It's quite early in his career at this point, but I would easily say this was Brett Ratner's most solid effort as a director by far even though I rather enjoyed Rush Hour 2's balance of humor and action finding it to be one of the few sequels that I actually thought outdid and didn't detract from the original. I really was impressed most of all by how seamless this movie was from beginning to end and how much close attention was paid to all the details in getting everything just right. The dialogue between Norton and his wife and son early in the film for example was well done and quite believable as were all the interractions between Hannibal and Will Graham. Nothing cheesey at all that stood out like a sore thumb with plenty of shocking moments tossed in all over the place-some subtle and some blatantly obvious as one would expect. While Lecter was downright menacingly ominous in how brilliant of a criminal mind he possesses, Francis Dolarhyde played by Ralph Fiennes managed to upstage him somehow and was even more evil with one scene standing out that was as well done as I've ever seen from him before in portraying such raw dysfunctionally damaged emotions. Made me think of American Psycho a good bit. Hopkins appears to be aging much more gracefully then Pacino after seeing Simone. 

Jrjcd: I couldn't agree with you more about leaving the kiddies at home for this one. There was a couple in front of me that brought their little girl to see this for some reason and all I could think of was damn this girl is going to grow up as deathly afraid of strangely intelligent men as I was of water after seeing Jaws 1 and 2 as a little kid when even the thought of brushing my teeth or going into a pool seemed crazy.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...at the very least not growing up relishing the pleasures of fava beans and a nice chianti....


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree Unthinkable. :righton:

It was excellent. I don't think it was quite as good as Silence, but damn close. Ed Norton was really good and Hopkins seems to have gotten back the intense evil that was missing in "Hannibal". My wife thought it was just as good as Silence. They pretty much followed the book. Finnes was great and so was Harvey. Finnes had some scenes that were very disturbing. I give it an 8 out of a possible 10.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Pretty good article on how Hopkins was convinced to reprise Hannibal again here:

http://www.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/Movies/10/07/arts.us.anthony.hopkins.ap/index.html


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i suspect the 20 million dollar paycheck was an added incentive...lol


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

$20 Million additional reasons to revamp a character he genuinely loved for 3 or 4 months filming tops! 

Hopkins has to be already well set for life though with what he's earned in the past and likely still has the luxury of being able to sit back and pick and choose freely even at his advancing age with a bit more scrutinous eye then the up and coming stars who now have to compete with more and more animated characters as well as real living actors. I would bet money that he would love to forget being talked into doing Bad Company and Meet Joe Black.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, meet joe black is not that bad if you watch it in installments(esp at the end, when death doesn't want to let go, hopkins' says "what can i tell ya-that's life...")


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I could never get all that far in the movie for whatever reasons. Not sure if it was just too slow for me in the beginning or what. 

Speaking of Meet Joe Black, what kind of a whacked out nose do you think you would come up with if Claire Forlani and Owen Wilson had children?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...crispen glover's???>.....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *...crispen glover's???>..... *


That could possibly work. Let's try this new math...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Plus a little loving from...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

= something like this in another 38 years or so...


----------

